# Qashqai = (Clutch) Cash Quai?!? --> Early Clutch Problem Qashqai



## Clutch Cash Qai Guy (Jul 28, 2010)

A Qashqai from Spring 2009, maybe 10.000 miles or max 12.500-15.000, so 1 year and 3 months and Clutch has gone... ( slipping it is ).

Normal use, from sub urb to country, few days a week and family use and already it's gone!

Who else recognises this problem.

Nissan says wants/needs to investigate what caused it but already stated how the clutch should be used and more or less states that the Clutch has not been used as it should and so there would be a small chance that it would be Warranty.

It would go and cost maybe GBP. 800,-- or GBP. 900,--!!...

I have browsed the net a bit and it seems I am not the only one and that it is a known problem, vulnerable Clutch.

I don't buy Nissan's attitude & believe they're liable as, the car is under WARRANTY. Guess what?!?...Nissan is "not there" for Warranty.

Who else has this problem with Nissan/Qashqai?????


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Nissan Warranty should cover it...36k powertrain warranty right??


----------



## Clutch Cash Qai Guy (Jul 28, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Nissan Warranty should cover it...36k powertrain warranty right??


 Hi. Yes, I agree, it should be Warranty. Normal use and sub urb to country for work. Of course they say wear and tear... Aaarghh!... I do understand your 36K. But what you wrote after that??? What does that mean? To me a Clutch should not go within 1 year and a few months, while used normally and to me it tells nothing but BAD product and BAD Car Brand, so far. Warranty means and should mean that damage is covered if it happened while using the product normally. If Nissan does not resolve this then they will not be ready finished with me. I am shocked. I have a mission.


----------



## Clutch Cash Qai Guy (Jul 28, 2010)

So far: Nissan Qashcow, I call it or Nissan Qlutchkwitt


----------

